# Recurring "Clicking" noise which shuts down Windows.



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi there,

I’ve had my PC since late 2013. Around August last year it periodically started making a strange noise that it never had before. It sounded like something scratching against something else, then a revving noise, and then the normal “processing” sound. Once it started doing this it wouldn’t stop and would basically stop/interrupt all other functions in Windows. Generally i shut the PC down (which this issue also made slower) before it could go any further but sometimes if left for too long it would cause the PC to go to a memory restore screen. This issue was sporadic and sometimes it would happen a couple of times a week and then not happen at all for a month even though I was using the PC in exactly the same way. Anyhow the PC operating system busted in January this year and I took it to the seller and they reinstalled it. The PC has worked totally fine from then (early Feb) until a couple of days ago when the scratching noise has started again with same results.

Taking it to get fixed again isn’t a problem since I’m insured and they’re very quick but I’d really like to know why this is happening and how to stop it in future. Like I said it worked fine from early Feb till now after it had come back from the shop so presumably whatever they did fixed the original problem but what would cause it to re-emerge?

Also, I don't know if this makes a difference but usually when it shuts down (or I shut it down) in response to the clicking ,the PC usually needs to be left off for a bit otherwise the clicking will begin again while the computer is starting up

Thanks for any assistance.


System details

OS Name Microsoft Windows 8.1
Version 6.3.9600 Build 9600
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer Microsoft Corporation
System Name IDEA-PC
System Manufacturer LENOVO
System Model C540
System Type x64-based PC
System SKU LENOVO_MT_C540
Processor Intel® Core™ i3-3240 CPU @ 3.40GHz, 3400 Mhz, 2 Core(s), 4 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date LENOVO I0KT33AUS, 23/08/2013
SMBIOS Version 2.7
Embedded Controller Version 255.255
BIOS Mode UEFI
BaseBoard Manufacturer LENOVO


Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Assuming it's a physical sound from inside the machine and not through the speakers, the only time I've ever heard that is from the hard drive.

What did the shop do? If they replaced the drive and you're hearing this on a new drive, there may be other issues. If they did not replace the drive, it may be time to do so.


----------



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

Confounded Also said:


> Assuming it's a physical sound from inside the machine and not through the speakers, the only time I've ever heard that is from the hard drive.


 It's definitely not from the speakers, it happens even when they're muted or ear phones are plugged in.




Confounded Also said:


> What did the shop do? If they replaced the drive and you're hearing this on a new drive, there may be other issues. If they did not replace the drive, it may be time to do so.


 They just replaced the operating system, not the hard drive. I've had the same HD for a few years now. Like I said I've got the PC insured with the seller for maintenance, but the problem is that they only seem to fix what they can obviously see is causing a problem. This issue is sporadic e.g. happened regularly yesterday, but hasn't happened so far in the 3 hrs I've had the PC on today. I'm worried that if I take it in again they're just going to reinstall the operating system once again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A clicking sound is the sound of a HDD about to fail. 
Be sure to backup any files you want to keep. 
On another computer, you can download and burn the Lenovo Diagnostic Utilities, which are Linux based. 
Or you can download the ISO image for *Seatools*, Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn*, or to a USB Flash drive with *SeaFlash*, all available in my signature. Boot off of the newly created media and run the _Short_ and_ Long _Diagnostic tests on the drive. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced. Take the results of the tests to the computer repair person to show them the drive needs replacing.


----------



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> A clicking sound is the sound of a HDD about to fail.
> Be sure to backup any files you want to keep.
> On another computer, you can download and burn the Lenovo Diagnostic Utilities, which are Linux based.
> Or you can download the ISO image for *Seatools*, Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn*, or to a USB Flash drive with *SeaFlash*, all available in my signature. Boot off of the newly created media and run the _Short_ and_ Long _Diagnostic tests on the drive. If either test fails, the HDD needs to be replaced. Take the results of the tests to the computer repair person to show them the drive needs replacing.


 I already ran the Long Generic test on Seatools for Windows and it came back as a Pass. Is it still worth trying SeaFlash as well?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*SeaFlash* is just _Seatools f_or USB Flash rather then CD, it's the same program. 
If you want a second opinion, you can use the Lenovo Diagnostic Utilities 
The tests may say it's all good one day, and then the next day the drive is bad. So, keep a current backup, and run the Diagnostics whenever the drive is acting up.


----------



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> *SeaFlash* is just _Seatools f_or USB Flash rather then CD, it's the same program.
> If you want a second opinion, you can use the Lenovo Diagnostic Utilities
> The tests may say it's all good one day, and then the next day the drive is bad. So, keep a current backup, and run the Diagnostics whenever the drive is acting up.


I'm probably being dumb here, but I ran SeaTools from the PC in question not a CD. Does that make a difference to anything? I ran it yesterday when this issue happened a few times and it still came back as a pass. I wouldn't be able to run it while the clicking is actually taking place because it causes all programmes to stall and eventually causes the computer to restart if I don't shut it off first.

Thanks


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

I can tell you from first hand experience (there's a thread here somewhere) that passing any HDD test does NOT mean the drive is in good health. They can pass every test and fail completely the next day.

I got my full backup done JUST in time and even then there may have been some corrupted data in the backup.

If the drive is clicking, get a new drive.

But get a full backup done and saved to another drive as soon as you can.


----------



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

Confounded Also said:


> I can tell you from first hand experience (there's a thread here somewhere) that passing any HDD test does NOT mean the drive is in good health. They can pass every test and fail completely the next day.
> 
> I got my full backup done JUST in time and even then there may have been some corrupted data in the backup.
> 
> ...


I've already backed up everything. What I'm worried about is that if I do take it back to the shop they're going to test the hard drive themselves and it will still indicate that it's fine (as it did when I tested it), and instead of replacing it they'll just reinstall the OS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the difference of running Seatools from the CD is there are no programs running in the background that will hang the computer up, If you can boot off of the Seatools CD or USB when it's clicking, then you will get a read on the HDD for sure. If it passes when _not_ booting from the HDD and it's clicking, then there is something else going on. 
Seatools for Windows is used mainly for Secondary HDD's or Externals not the drive you are booting from.


----------



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> the difference of running Seatools from the CD is there are no programs running in the background that will hang the computer up, If you can boot off of the Seatools CD or USB when it's clicking, then you will get a read on the HDD for sure. If it passes when _not_ booting from the HDD and it's clicking, then there is something else going on.
> Seatools for Windows is used mainly for Secondary HDD's or Externals not the drive you are booting from.


 I'm having a bit of trouble running the Seatools USB. I followed the instructions in the ZIP file, but it doesn't seem to be booting from the USB. I changed some of settings in the BIOS menu, after which I was able to select a USB option from the F12 menu. After that a couple of black screens with writing came up quickly with the last one saying "unzipping files", but then it just went a black screen with no writing and no signs of activity. It stayed like that until I turned the power off.

Are there certain settings that need to be actioned before it can boot from the USB?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like you copied the Seatools.Zip file to the USB instead of burning it with the included software?
As outlined in the SeaFlash Web page,after downloading the Zip file, you are supposed to _Extract_ the files within the Zip folder to the Desktop or your download file. 
Inside that folder, Double-click *Win32DiskImager.exe* to launch "*Win32 Disk Image*r" which we use to create the bootable USB. In that program, lead it to the Seatools.iso file to burn it
Once you have burned the Seatools.ISO file to the USB using the above software, then put the USB flash into the troubled computer. Boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to the *Boot* tab, the USB Flash drive may be listed under _Hard Drive Group _or just USB Device._ Move _this to First Boot Device. _Save and Exit_. 
Or press *F12* at bootup for one time change of boot order. 
Once the computer starts you should see the message *Press Any Key To Boot from USB*. If not, you did not burn the USB flash drive correctly. or it is not set as First Boot Device.


----------



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> It sounds like you copied the Seatools.Zip file to the USB instead of burning it with the included software?
> As outlined in the SeaFlash Web page,after downloading the Zip file, you are supposed to _Extract_ the files within the Zip folder to the Desktop or your download file.
> Inside that folder, Double-click *Win32DiskImager.exe* to launch "*Win32 Disk Image*r" which we use to create the bootable USB. In that program, lead it to the Seatools.iso file to burn it


 No I definitely burned the files as instructed. The files on the USB now have totally different names from the ones from the Seatools.zip file.




spunk.funk said:


> Once you have burned the Seatools.ISO file to the USB using the above software, then put the USB flash into the troubled computer. Boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to the *Boot* tab, the USB Flash drive may be listed under _Hard Drive Group _or just USB Device.


 My Setup page doesn't have a "Boot" tab. It has a Main, Devices, Advanced, Power, Security, Startup and Exit tab. On the Startup tab there's a option called "Primary Boot Sequence". When I select that there's a list of different drives including several USB ones; "USB Key", "USB Fdd" & "USB Hdd".


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you burned the Seatools file correctly it would _not _be in a zip format Test it on a different computer. attach it to a Windows computer and browse the drive, if it has a single zip file, then you burned the Zip file, not the Seatools ISO image. 
With the USB Flash drive in the troubled computer, Under Primary Boot Sequence, select* USB key*. _Save and Exit_.


----------



## OrtegaSeason (Jun 2, 2017)

spunk.funk said:


> If you burned the Seatools file correctly it would _not _be in a zip format


I definitely did it correctly. The files burned onto the USB are totally different from the ones from the original ZIP. The single ZIP file that was burned to the USB also has a different name to the original Zip and has a different size.

I've attached a picture of the files that were burned below.


----------

